# 90 stanza cut off on me



## flip52 (Apr 24, 2005)

while driving my stanza i noticed my radio was cutting out and back in. finally before the car completely cut off,it began to scan between stations and i could hear the antenna motor running. the car then cut off completely while at a red light. it would not start but i still had horn,lights,and power windows.i just put in a new altenator about two months ago. what could it be?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Can you start it after it sits for awhile?
I would pull the distributor cap to check for oil inside.
Spray it out with electrical contact cleaner and try to start it.
Let me know if that works because I have other things to check.

Troy


----------

